# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La espectacular e inusual crecida de las cataratas de Iguazú

## sergi1907

Las cataratas de Iguazú llevan varios días desbordadas. Se ha tenido que cerrar el acceso a los visitantes siguiendo el protocolo de seguridad.

Se trata del mayor caudal de agua por lluvias desde que hay registros. Se han contabilizado más de 46 millones de litros de agua por segundo.

Las persistentes lluvias han afectado a toda la región de Paraná, dejando nueve fallecidos y más de 55.000 personas afectadas. Estas cataratas están consideradas una de las siete maravillas naturales del mundo.




http://argentina.iagua.es/noticias/a...e-iguazu-50852

----------

Jonasino (13-jun-2014)

----------

